# Battery Life



## 89084 (May 13, 2005)

Hi can anyone give me an idea how long you should be able to live using batteries alone. I have a swift Kon Tiki 645, it has two leisure batteries, I am finding that with out the charger going all the time, and using only the batteries for lighting that the power goes down very quickly,2 hours only. Can this be right?

The van is two years old should we change the batteries?

We wouldlike to go to camps without hook up somthimes but we would be in the dark very soon I fear

Luigi.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Luigi 
Definitely not right, with careful use of power you should be able to last for many days with full batteries. 
It could be a either a charging or battery problem. if you are unsure how to check go along to a dealer and have the batteries and charging system checked before buying new. 

Jim


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *Luigi*. Or if you wish to save some money? You could have a look at this link to maybe answer your questions:-

http://www.uuhome.de/william.darden/carfaq.htm


----------

